# 125 is set up



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok so I finally have my 125g tank filled and ready for action. I have snapped some pics below. Between what I thought was a crack in the tank to problems sealing the overflows, this tank was a b-i-t-c-h to set up but well worth it and I learned a few things along the way. The tank is situated upon the entrance of my apt (my roomate tolerates it there). It isnt ideal for the fish to get acclimated to being watched, but still a cool location nonetheless.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is the side view. I had to move it away from the wall to help it be more level because of the lip on the floors. You can see the overflows here as well, there are 2 on each side:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is the stand with the doors opened. You can see the wet/dry filter in there. This filter is in a 30g or 40g tank homemade by Clay. I bought it from him like 7 months ago. The right side is just a dumping ground for stuff I was using during the project... cleaned up soon. The heater will be going in the sump as well today...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is a close up of the wet dry in operation, the water is funneled down to a homemade drip plate, over some filter floss for mechanical, then down through the bio balls into the sump. The only maintenance I have to do on this puppy is replace the filter floss every once and a while:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When I filled the tank the first time, I found out the hard way what happens when the tank isnt level. One overflow was doing all the work and the other was just chillin.... I had to drain the tank and level it. I used paint stirrers from home depot:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The result.... perfect:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Now the only problem is caused by my lack of knowledge about plumbing. I had to create hose attachments from a elbow pvc screw into a hose fitting....well, I didnt know that PVC screws needed teflon tape to make them waterproof....the result: I have a very slow drip coming from one of my overflow attachments. Its a bitch, not necessarily a big deal because it is so slow but annoying nonethless. I am going to go get some plumbers putty and try to stop the leak, if that doesnt work I will most likely construct a drip drain from the attachment to the sump and forget about it.... because frankly, I am tired of setting this tank up







, it has taken a few weeks to do because of my schedule and lack of experience setting up such a filtration system.

Anyways, after that is taken care of, I am gonna drain it halfway, and add substrate









All this should happen today!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ooooo ahhhhhh nice tank what are u gunna put in that bad boy, and are u gunna put real plants in it ?.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a bad-ass tank, X







Looks stunning!
A true show-piece indeed


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, sounds like you'll be busy today. Nice tank can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice X, Looks like you have it under controll now. Your almost there just a few finishing touches and your there. Have you decided on which substrate to use?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Coming along good X, Can't wait to see it upon completion. What are you going to stock in it??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Raptor said:


> Very nice X, Looks like you have it under controll now. Your almost there just a few finishing touches and your there. Have you decided on which substrate to use?


 most likely fine black gravel


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

As for that leak around your PVC screws. If you could keep that area dry for 10 minutes, you could also use some PVC glue to stop the leak. If it's dry, just rub that glue around the screw head and it will be good to go in 5min.

Nice tank


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

whats goin in the tank?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice set up Mike,
Great looking tank and pics.








I would guess that once you get things running for a bit the leak will stop on it's own. Just a guess.
We're waiting to see what it's gonna be filled with.
Pete


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice tank!! Whatever you put in there should be pleased with the arrangement :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got some instant epoxy to try and stop the drip, otherwise, i just went out and got black gravel!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Added black sand today:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

#2:


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

the black sand looks sweet. i might pick up some black sand or black gravel today. congrats on the new tank setup also.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

how much did the sand run you? i want it for my 150 but it is expensive at my lfs, would sandblasting sand work?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tommy V said:


> how much did the sand run you? i want it for my 150 but it is expensive at my lfs, would sandblasting sand work?


 12 bucks/20lbs, i put 120 lbs in there.

expensive, but this is my show tank, so worth it!


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nice tank mikey


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

it rocks. And good price with the sand. Round here the 20lb bag would run bout 20-25 bucks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GARGOYLE said:


> it rocks. And good price with the sand. Round here the 20lb bag would run bout 20-25 bucks.


 I drove a total of about 2 hours to get that price


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice setup!







I think the black sand came out awesome. Probably easy to clean with a net too.

By the way, with your pumps running, what temperature did your tank reach before you added the heater?

Also, regarding the leak, only use PVC cement if you NEVER want to get that joint apart. It chemically bonds...i.e., the threads will no longer exist. I had a leak on on of my lines at a threaded location; I founf this stuff that is basically liquid teflon; it comes as a paste. Worked great and I can still dismantle it if I need to.

RL


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

AWSOME SETUP MAN























I see a piraya shoal coming people!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

caribe shoal is destined for this tank! When and if I get a 180 or bigger, thats when the piraya shoal comes in!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Mike...lookin good man!

I do like the black sand..... When are you adding fish? Get a 3 ounce pouch of Bio-spira to help speed the process up if you are anxious like I was. It treats 90 gallons but the bacteria grows and spreads very quickly. So dont waste your money on extra Spira. I need to get my pics up of my bad boys in my 125...again..lookin good...good luck!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

spira is too farking expensive.....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

20 beans man....not too bad...if your broke i understand that completely


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phishin06 said:


> 20 beans man....not too bad...if your broke i understand that completely


 its 30 here....and yes, broke.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

That is sweet







it goes good to with that sand. What kind of piranhas are you going to get.







well hope it looks nice when all don working with it.
o and how is that







filter/wetdry made iam going to go and try to make one







.

-Steve








150gallon/10 RBP about 5" and a ploces 1-7" and 1-4"








and to many other tanks to add


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all caribe....about 9 of them


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

that all black set up looks friggin sweet !! cant wait to see the pics with the caribe in there.


----------

